# Reviewing Tex Sm Tubes, Are They Good Enough ?



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*A Shooting Review and you decide.*

*The OPFS powered by Small Diameter Tex Shooter Tubes and Raycarl's Super Sure Super Pouch and marbles for ammo.*

*http://youtu.be/G3tzdyLHX4w*


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great shooting. I sure wouldn't want to step on one of those, and killed with marbles to boot!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I heard the snake say that he is very impressed with the power that Tex's small tubes deliver.

Man, Darrell.... I love your shooting! great work, awesome video!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

H E double hockey sticks yeah!! Sho nuff a dead snake now!
Great shooting! I pop the cicadas when I can see 'em in a tree. They sound similar, but won't put you in Loma Linda for antivenin treatment.

Get with Smashtoad, he can turn it into a cool watch band or bracelet for ya. Put it in the freezer!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just watched again! Stupendous shootin'. Might be a new favorite.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Western Diamond Back and I got the rattle. Part 2 video coming.*


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shooting.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I might be wrong, but from the way the video looks im pretty sure you killed it with the first shot. Good idea giving it a few more though, you can never be too careful with those bastids. Awesome shooting.


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice shooting. I'm sure you will get some negative reviews on that video! I agree with mrpaint and feel you dispatched that rattler quickly. Not many people make such clean kills with firearms.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills.

How is that a shooting review of tex shooter tubes? It's dgui, posting yet another video about PFS and Tex Shooter tubes, killing a snake that's warming up on the road/driveway.

I don't want to open a new review video, and see someone shooting a snake - I know a lot of you guys hunt with slingshots and get rid of those terrifying pigeons that are a menace to rooftops and the neighbourhood, so there's a hunting section to the forum so people who find this kind of stuff epically offensive, don't watch it.

I'm sure I'm not the only person on this forum who finds someone blundgeoning a snake to death with repeated marble hits, fairly sickening.

My suggestion: post this ****e in the hunting section.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Buns is right about putting this in the hunting section...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought it was in the hunting section! MODERATOR!!!!

That snake was evil, Buns. It was in his eyes! He was gonna eat Tiny.

If he had bludgeoned it with a sheleighleigh would it have been any less horrendous?
Cudgel or marble, that snake's got to go. They're territorial and will kill a small dog. My guess is that's why it had to die.
Not because Darrell's cruel.

I personally wouldn't have killed it, but I like snakes. I know they are snakes. I can see them! 
With people... you just never know until they rear their ugly heads and sink their fangs into ya.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> If he had bludgeoned it with a sheleighleigh would it have been any less horrendous?


Tex makes shillelaghs now, too? To answer your question, it'd be just as relevant to the thread topic.

Anyway, it's been moved now - on my merry way.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Vermin control via slingshot ... nice work!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I feel like I'm taking crazy pills.
> 
> How is that a shooting review of tex shooter tubes? It's dgui, posting yet another video about PFS and Tex Shooter tubes, killing a snake that's warming up on the road/driveway.
> 
> ...


If it wasn't a rattlesnake I probably would have given DGUI some sh!t too. But it is a western diamondback, and they are dangerous, very dangerous. They are territorial, have bad attitudes, and just because they have a rattle doesn't mean they are going to use it to give you a heads up. If its near your house, you will see it again, they don't travel very far, less than a square mile is average territory size.

No one wants to pay the vet bills if there dog gets bit, its like at least a grand or two and even then there is no garuntee the dog will survive. I kill all rattlesnakes that I see, even if they are on the road - I will run them over, and back up to make sure. Bull snakes, king snakes, black racers and all other types of non-venemous snakes are welcome on my property and are never harmed.

I guess its a peace of mind thing, if you see one there is more you are not seeing, so I just shoot them when I see them.

Also that snake was dead after the first shot, its only moving from nerves, so it was a quick and clean kill, not cruel imo.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> If he had bludgeoned it with a sheleighleigh would it have been any less horrendous?


Tex makes shillelaghs now, too? To answer your question, it'd be just as relevant to the thread topic.

Anyway, it's been moved now - on my merry way.
[/quote]

Relevant, shmelevant, elephant. This is all the snake's fault!

If Tex did make a cudgel, I'd buy it. Probably smash mice elf with it.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> If he had bludgeoned it with a sheleighleigh would it have been any less horrendous?


Tex makes shillelaghs now, too? To answer your question, it'd be just as relevant to the thread topic.

Anyway, it's been moved now - on my merry way.
[/quote]

This was moved before your first post. I left a link up on the general section so that the OP would know where it
was moved too. When you posted you were automatically in the hunting section.







I should have posted
at the bottom before I moved it that it had been moved to the appropriate section.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

a full frame body shot of you shooting your pfs would be super helpful to people who can't shoot the pfs. pouch hand in particular. good shooting


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> a full frame body shot of you shooting your pfs would be super helpful to people who can't shoot the pfs. pouch hand in particular. good shooting


I have to concur. I learned the hard way, and wouldn't wish that on anyone... I still manage to whack myself on occasion. But it's a matter of having my pouch hand too high and my hand in the way. Sorry, PF, but even with the pouch twist I have whopped it. It hasn't diminished my love for these little shooters, but it's keeping my wife and kids from seeking to try it. My poor Heather followed my instruction to the T and suffered a significant blow leaving her indignant and turned off to the pfs.
Are we missing something?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I am lucky in the fact that we dont have rattlers where i live, but if we did and one was near my house, i would def off him quickly, this isnt australia, they dont sell antivenom at walmart


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i agree with the posting of a side profile and what not on how you shoot the pfs . 
i am also a snake killer . marbles, pellets from a air gun, shovels, boulders, cars, and anything else i can throw at rattlers . not afraid of them, but if your gonna be in thier general area , you dont want one sneaking up on you . ive known grown men who have literally shat their pants when a snake is around . dont know what was worse- the snake rattleing prepping to strike or the smell of a mans fecal matter while hes frozen in fear . 
i understand where buns is coming from, it was a misplaced thread, that is all .


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I have never personally ever seen anyone shat themselves at the sight of one, but I wouldn't doubt it. It def. gets my blood pumping when I see one, I get a pretty good adrenalin rush especially when I decide to use a garden tool to dispatch one. I prefer to use my 22 magnum revolver with snake shot, but that isnt always possible so my second favorite is a garden hoe.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> a full frame body shot of you shooting your pfs would be super helpful to people who can't shoot the pfs. pouch hand in particular. good shooting


I have to concur. I learned the hard way, and wouldn't wish that on anyone... I still manage to whack myself on occasion. But it's a matter of having my pouch hand too high and my hand in the way. Sorry, PF, but even with the pouch twist I have whopped it. It hasn't diminished my love for these little shooters, but it's keeping my wife and kids from seeking to try it. My poor Heather followed my instruction to the T and suffered a significant blow leaving her indignant and turned off to the pfs.
Are we missing something?
[/quote]


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

capnjoe said:


> 'pop shot' said:
> 
> 
> > a full frame body shot of you shooting your pfs would be super helpful to people who can't shoot the pfs. pouch hand in particular. good shooting
> ...


I,ve still got the scars from my pickle fork efforts but the really interesting thing for me is that Dgui seems th shoot EVERYTHING well! Lol


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, But my intention has all ways been to stay out of the picture because the Slingshot is the primary focus and not the shooter. Have you viewed the videos on fork hits or You Never Have To Get A Fork Hit. You might also view How To Shoot BareBack. I will see if I can get video posted for you. But there is still something that is added or lacking in the technique to produce a hand or fork hit.


----------

